# Tired of Veterinary meds yet?



## bostaurus (Aug 23, 2010)

Got some more vet meds in the mail while we were on our whirlwind trip getting kids to schools. 
 STOCKATRICE, with dosing measurements
 "STUD" COMPANY, ANIMAL MEDICINE SPECIALISTS, MANCHESTER
 "STUD" COMPANY, VETERINARY MEDICINE SPECIALISTS, MANCHESTER
 SHAWYER'S CAMPHOR DRINK
 TONY FOR ALL STOCK


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice additions Melinda,...Fred dug one on our recent dig. There's a pic over there if you'd like to see it.....


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 23, 2010)

PINKSTONE'S CURECHILINE CURES CATTLE DISEASES, measurement lines for 'half" and "full drench"
 THE "STUD" HORSE AND CATTLE MEDICINE COMPANY, LONGSIGHT MANCHESTER..... seems the company could not settle on a name...
 THE CELEBRATED HHH HORSE MEDICINE DDT 1868


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 23, 2010)

HUMPHREY'S MEDICINE.  I have been waiting for while to find a Humphreys jar I could afford!
 DR. TOBIAS VENETIAN LINIMENT, the lip is very crude, I love messy bottles
 MORRIS EVANS &  CO, HORSE SHEEP & CATTLE OIL, FESTINIOG    the picture does not show it well but it is a very nice teal color, it is very unusual as it comes from Wales
 Wm SOMMERVILLE & SONS ANTIFEVER MEDICINE FOR HORSE & CATTLE BUFFALO NY


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 23, 2010)

I never tire of meds, and neither does my trusty steed, "Snakehips" .. a party animal, really...


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks Joe, I will have to go check it out.  We were gone so long that there were a couple thousand unread topics and replies on the forum when we got back.  I ended up just glancing over everything.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 23, 2010)

They're all great, but I love the Humphreys Jar!


----------



## Lordbud (Aug 27, 2010)

> it is very unusual as it comes from Wales


 
 I was gonna say some of the bottles in your first post's pic looked British in origin. At one point the Cost Plus import chain here in California was actually selling antique British bottles (not repros) in their stores in the mid-1990s as decorative items for the home. No kidding!


----------



## photolitherland (Aug 27, 2010)

Beautiful bottles, love em and how can you tire of em?


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 28, 2010)

I know that some American collectors stay away from non=American bottles but I don't care much.. The more the merrier.


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 12, 2010)

My latest :  Dr. Saul's Veterinary Remedies  Montgomery, Ala.   Probably paid more than I should have but my family is from Alabama.  It is the only vet med i have seen from there.  It needs a good clean up.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice bottles Melinda,how can you or we grow tired of those they're great looking.The bottle from Wales is really sharp looking.Congratulation's


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 12, 2010)

Some of the coolest vet bottles are brittish so I would certainly collect them if I was into vet stuff.

 Did you catch the horse med post on my blog? http://antiquemedicines.com/blog/?p=219


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 12, 2010)

I need to get me one of those...


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 12, 2010)

Steve, I think the Welsh one is one of my favorites too.  Vet meds are not known for colors.  The ones with color, beside Glover brown, are usually the British ones, though most of my British ones are aqua. When fancy colors turn up..like the teal Glovers, I am a bit wary.   I have the one olive German one but I have not been able to find any other continental European vet meds.


----------



## kwalker (Sep 12, 2010)

I'd love to find a veterinary bottle around here one day. They look great!


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 2, 2010)

Got three more in the mail yesterday.  They are all Day,Son& Hewitt Chemical Extract.  The stuff was supposed to cure anything external on your beasts.  It is the three to the left of the picture.  They are all three the same height, it is just the camera angle.  The olive green one is quite early and very crude. 
  The big one in the background is Day & Sons.  From what I can tell they are a second company but I have been told they are the same.  Day, Son & Hewitt still operate today and I have found a Day &Sons that still sell Black Draught for horses and cattle.


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 2, 2010)

The big one in the background is a Nafis Automatic Acidity Test bottle.  They are still used to this day.  This one is unusual as it is not the normal clear glass and had a nice hand tooled lip.  The Glover's is probably one of the reproduction ones...it was cheap so I got it to see what they look like compared to the originals...plus it i a very pretty color.


----------



## glass man (Nov 2, 2010)

VERY NICE! NEVER WILL GET TIRED OF PICTURES OF BOTTLES PERIOD...LOVE THOSE COLORS!!


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 2, 2010)

Milk Acidity...that is why I decided to add it to a veterinary collection...cows and all that...


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 2, 2010)

> The Glover's is probably one of the reproduction ones...it was cheap so I got it to see what they look like compared to the originals


 
 which one is it, distemper remedy? Its probably an original one in amber unless its machine made. Is there a number on the base?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice bottles Melinda thats a heck of a collection you have and have added to.[]I have that Alabama vet bottle you show also.I am glad you have'nt moved again as I have officially lost track of just where in fact you call home this week []I Found my bottle less then 500 feet from my childhood  home.Two weeks ago I was working in a Vets office,The Pitman Animal Hospital.Dr. Harris the owner is an amazing vet who is always ahead of the curve as far as technology goes.I installed in the office Network connections for his new Ultra-sound,X-ray,echo cardio and  Strength and stress test machines computers that brings his practice to the next level.His operating and treatment room is so clean you can eat off of the floor.In working there over the years I have witnessed horses born,dogs, racoons,cats birds every pet imaginable treated.Dr Harris is 60 years old and still rock climbs!Take care Steve


----------



## LC (Nov 3, 2010)

In all my years of collecting , I have never found a vet bottle , but I could sure get interested in them very easily if I came across some of them as those that are displayed n this post .


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 3, 2010)

> which one is it, distemper remedy? Its probably an original one in amber unless its machine made. Is there a number on the base?


 It is machine made and has 412 one the bottom.  It is an Imperial Distemper Remedy..the "I"  in Imperial is so close to the shoulder that is really only a shadow
 It is very hard to see the mold lines in the lip but with my glasses and a magnifying glass I can see that they are there...maybe it is time to get new glasses.
 Beautiful color...much nicer than the dark color of my other Glover's.


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 3, 2010)

> Ultra-sound,X-ray,echo cardio and  Strength and stress test machines computers t


 It really has been a demand thing in the last couple generations or so.. folks have all these tests at the doctor and then want them for their pets.  Of course, then you get the complaints about how much it costs to go to the vet, but all that stuff costs the same as the human equipment.
 They told the students in vet school that the only justification for the veterinary medicine is food safety and control of diseases that can be passed to humans.  The treatment of dogs, cats, and other companion animals(and in this day and age, horses) is a luxury.    Today veterinary medicine is dominated by companion animal care.  The large animal care is in a world of hurt.  Not many graduating vets going into food animal medicine.  While there seems to be a vet clinic on every corner in many cities large areas are going without a large animal vet.  Long hours, lower income, dangerous work...just does not appeal to most folks.  

 And yes, we are still in Wisconsin....no more moves, yet.  Hopefully we will be here for the long run. We do plan to stop renting at some point and find us a place in the country.  That may take awhile though.  it will be nice to actually have a home that is ours.  I can paint the walls any color I want...in the military housing the wall were white...always.  If you painted them a different color you had to repaint them white before you moved...to much trouble for only a couple years. 
 Well, I have talked enough...my in-laws are here.  I need to get moving and figure out where to take them today....


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 3, 2010)

> but I could sure get interested in them very easily if I came across some of them as those that are displayed n this post .


 
 I will have to admit that many of them are quite boring in shape and color but you can find some interesting ones now and then.  The British ones have more colors to them.  I think the blue one in the picture is the only one I have in blue.  I do have one in teal but that is British also.  I don't know if there are any American vet bottles in colors other that clear, aqua, brown and amber....
 My big quest is some pontiled vet bottles.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 3, 2010)

> It is machine made and has 412 one the bottom


 
 That is the mold that was repro'd


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 3, 2010)

That is good to know.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 3, 2010)

Never get tired of seeing your vet meds Melinda,...those have some real nice colors. I've always found them interesting.


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks Joe.  Y'all ever think about making a trip over to Wisconsin?  There's plenty to see...cows, barns, silos....


----------



## markh (Nov 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hi Melinda,

 I know of one cobolt vet bottle, a Hillemanns American Chicken Cholera cure and it's a cure too and rarer than hen's teeth (pun intended). Wish I had one! Here's a pict of one from a display of one of the top cure collections in the country. Not mine unfortunately.
  Mark


----------



## markh (Nov 3, 2010)

Here's a zoom of the Hillemanns


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 3, 2010)

That is great...and Minnesota is just next door!  Maybe I can find one of those.  Thanks for the picture.


----------



## westernbittersnut (Nov 5, 2010)

I have two veterinary medicine bottles, you probably already have them, but if not I may sell one or both. They are Dr Geo. W. Clayton's Dog Remedies Chicago. I have two sizes.


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 5, 2010)

Let me check.  I am pretty sure I have one but let me see what size it is.  I will get back to you soon.


----------

